
iOS 7 colors - _pius
http://ios7colors.com/
======
jaryd
Is anyone else experiencing optical illusions on this page? I'm getting black
dots between the swatches, and the swatches look like they're slightly in
motion.

~~~
drivers99
The black dots are the Hermann grid illusion, I think.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grid_illusion](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grid_illusion)

I'm not seeing any motion, but there are some illusions that look like they're
moving and it has something to do with the way they are light and dark on
opposite sides, although there must be more too it than that:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akiyoshi_Kitaoka](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akiyoshi_Kitaoka)

------
TobbenTM
Sort of unreadable text.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ofhe1grumt5tyyq/7846322.PNG](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ofhe1grumt5tyyq/7846322.PNG)

Chrome 30 on Windows 8.

~~~
killerbat00
Ditto. I believe it's a combination of the small text width and the low
contrast gray on white. Perhaps this looks great on retina displays but not my
1280x800 display.

[http://imgur.com/dzdi7nF](http://imgur.com/dzdi7nF) Chrome 30 on Arch Linux

~~~
mooted1
I have a retina.

Still looks unreadable.

------
selmnoo
Curious if anyone can answer: how are these colors chosen by high end graphic
designers? Is it in a sort of a manual, "hey _this_ looks like a good color"
manner or is there a more mathematical approach to it?

~~~
err4nt
I can't speak for _this_ palette, but I just selected a color palette for a
new startup I'm working with and here's what went into the consideration:

• We started by choosing a couple of colors we liked (green, purple, blue)

• Next we used Pantone's 2014 color forecast to see what shades of those
colors would be used in fashion/product design for products hitting the
shelves in spring/summer 2014

• After selecting a palette of trendy shades of our chosen colors, we used
color theory (science) to "tune" the shades of those colors so they worked
together in harmony

• Lastly, we tested our palette against the most common forms of
colorblindness to ensure that each shade was distinct (our primary target is
adult males, who are the most colorblind demographic)

Think of colors as wavelengths of light. We're really familiar with the
science of matching wavelengths of sound (like music notes, making chords when
wavelengths work in harmony, and the idea of a measured scale of tones from
low to high.

Some musicians can 'play by ear', and likewise some artists and designers just
rely on their gut to pick wavelengths that 'feel' right together. Obviously
your mileage may vary.

Thankfully, just like we have explored the relationships between wavelengths
of sound and constructed science and mathematical formulas around it (music
theory) we can also apply similar principles to wavelengths of light (color
theory).

So to answer your question yes, but also yes.

Shameless plug: here's the palette [1] our startup is using, based on whim,
trend, and ultimately science. It's similar to Bootstrap 3.0, Hubspot's blog
palette, and Android's new color scheme - but I think ours will perform a
little better.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/aBstzQj.png](http://i.imgur.com/aBstzQj.png)

edit: I am a trained graphic designer and took classes in Colour Theory and
Perception during school, so it _is_ something that is formally taught. If
design science gets you all excited, just wait until you hear about some of
the geometric relationships in typography (font design)

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
I love the palette you've chosen mostly because of how vibrant it is.

I might also be the only person on the planet who inwardly chuckles when I see
designs swathed in Pantone's color of the moment. Nice work adhering to the
trend but staying away from their marketing directive.

------
CervezaPorFavor
In my opinion, the colours don't look professional or polished at all. It's
like something that an amateur designer comes up with.

I would have preferred the colour scheme of Flat UI:
[http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-UI/](http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-UI/)

But I'm not a designer. There could be a valid explanation as to why the
chosen pastel colours are the absolute best for iOS 7.

~~~
mead5432
I agree... three slightly different shades of grey? Since it is for the OS and
Apple's own application, I would think that sticking to one shade each of
their main colors (e.g. blue, red, green, purple) would be better. So many
colors seems a little over the top and difficult to communicate in a style
guide which could get mixed up and cause confusion for users.

I've heard across the interwebs that the color scheme for iOS 7 was something
of a circus. I hadn't noticed it yet but this page just put it out there.

------
Antwan
You should use an even thinner font.

------
sdfjkl
I find iOS 7 so awful that I'm still refusing to install it. Please don't take
it as an example for UI anything.

------
bane
It's like all of the color combinations designed to tire out my visual system
all on one page.

------
dannytatom
Didn't check all of them, but the middle 2 colors of the bottom row (red &
black) seem to have the wrong hex codes on hover.

------
err4nt
Do you think they could make that font any thinner? I was having too easy a
time reading that site…

------
gnagatomo
[http://zenimot.nl/](http://zenimot.nl/) What?

------
ChikkaChiChi
iOS 7 is bad, but when you put it all on a page like this it becomes straight
up nauseating.

